# Fork type the World Cup Slingshot champion used.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Those are similar ones on Aliexpress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Now I want to try one of those...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Agh! I need one!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I have something like that in plastic.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, I have something similar also, it's one of those inexpensive ABS plastic ones with top slots. This one has a similar shape, but with forks. Never tried one with button fork attachment.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Apparently this design is called a Feihu slingshot, named after a famous Chinese shooter. I wrote a little bit about them in my recent post: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/110954-chinese-slingshot-ramblings/

...In which I also link this post by GZK, where he talks about Feihu and his slingshot design: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/56938-a-rosewood-feihu-fork%EF%BC%8Cdo-you-know-the-name-feihu/

I have 2 Feihu style frames coming from AliExpress, looking forward to giving them a shot (no pun intended







).


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The small fork width is helping with a floating anchor, right?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is the plastic version I have. It is bigger than the dimensions listed in the previously posted photo. Total length is about 14.5 cm. Width is 7cm and fork gap is 4.5 cm . I got it about a year ago but I haven't done much shooting with it. It still has the original band and small fiber pouch.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

It seems this type of fork becomes more and more attractive. Actually i am using the same. Yes, it is named from the number 1 famous slingshot player, Feihu Huang.

Now he is at the age of around 50. At 1970s or 1980s, China was lack of all kind of metal materials. So the fork from the tree and the inner tubes of tires were most easily available for slingshot sport.

Feihu used it shot in style of OTT. Nowadays , the new generation of slingshot players adopt it also in style of TTF like shown in the picture.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

No i think its named after the famous shooter longdingdoungonetoothfu from Thailand.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

No. In china this fork has a special name as Baoya, which comes from the looking of his big teeth.

We name ours as Feihu specially for the similar fork angel and shapes used by the NO1 famous shooter, not fully like a character Y.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Interesting; Now the Chinese frames will begin to be cloned.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Interesting; Now the Chinese frames will begin to be cloned.


Already being done... Lewis Pride has a few of them in progress and the wood he is using looks amazing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

We learned OTT from your western some years ago. Now the western are interested to Feihu fork and small ammo for light bands.

It is an amazing outcome of the communication at slingshot world cup.

BTW, I cannot quote for replay. Does this happen to every one? or problem of my browser?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yea something wrong with this websites server .


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I call these pig headed forks... Pawpaw Sailor makes em.

Yes, JPD-Madrid website ia buggy


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Looks to me not much more then a good old fashion y frame slingshot more or less you can find naturals in the woods almost in that shape sometimes
Definitely not that frame that made the Chinese do well, At least in my opinion.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I must agree with romanjlc, it's not that frame that makes that guy so good. At that level of he can probably shoot any frame well. 
Never been a big fan of shooting something just to hit it. I like shooting stuff to destroy it. Big bands, big ammo really rock!!imho


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> I must agree with romanjlc, it's not that frame that makes that guy so good. At that level of he can probably shoot any frame well.
> Never been a big fan of shooting something just to hit it. I like shooting stuff to destroy it. Big bands, big ammo really rock!!imho


Next time i will present some pictures about the slingshots that used by the shooter ranked as NO1. in the league at this stage. It seems he is not using Feihu, but style of OTT with flat bands.

In China, there is one popular saying among slingshot shooters. Practising a lot with same slingshot is much better than spending time to test and find an accurate one.

They shoot with increíble accurancy because of plenty of shooting, not using a good looking fork.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

romanljc said:


> Yea something wrong with this websites server .


I found it is a problem of compatibility with different browser. now i am using internet explore 10. there is no same bug.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been shooting a bit lately with a little black Feihu frame and a small one that I made from HDPE. Fork widths are only 58mm (2.28") and 63mm (2.48") respectively. The narrow Feihu frames are not responsible for the Chinese champ's accuracy but they are a bit unique. The shooting style is different. The narrow forks require a very high hold with the bands if you use the top fork to aim (gangsta). I'm still trying to get confidence with a 3/4 butterfly but I'm doing okay with my thumb touching the back side of my ear flap. You can sight down the bands like shooting a shotgun.

It's fun experimenting with these new shooting styles and frames.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I admire the way those guys shoot. But I'm not changing what I shoot. Still going to shoot an SPS and Dan Hoods Stealth Shot. They've become really good by practice with a certain style of Slingshot. Not because of the slingshot. Plus a lot of American shooters shoot bands more suited for hunting and not more minimal bands for just target shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

The only advantage they had was them using lighter setup then everyone else that i can see .besides that , they are just really good its not the frame


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

We need to see if they use the same draw weight as the other teams to really tell .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yep I agree with cjw even if i dont hunt i like using bands /ammo that are powerful enough to hunt anyway .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I would think that a larger ball size could be a slight advantage if the competitors are equally accurate. Comparing 1/4" steel to 5/8" marble would be easy to see. A close shot with a 1/4" could be enough to make a knock down with the marble.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Northerner having steady aim is the most important thing in any shooting sport .
You move you shake you miss, less drawn weight is one of the ways to keep from shaking as much as you shoot .


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

What I am taking away from all this is that we should not only match bandset to ammo but also match our bandsets and ammo for the target. Competition target shooting doesn't require powerfull set-ups. You only need to knock down a small target but you need to do it lots of times. Which would make a light setup advantageous for repetitive precision. Any additional power would be a useless surplus for that little target and induce fatigue too quickly. Correct?

I am not giving up on my can busting set-ups though. I enjoy my sessions of destruction but this has shown me there is a time and place for a light set-up. Guess this just means more fun experimenting with set-ups. There is probably an optimum light set-up for every individual to discover.

Oh, and I do hear that the best way to cultivate accuracy would be to stick with one style of shooter... But I doubt that will ever happen for me anytime soon being so new to this. Experiencing different slingshots is still too much fun. Confession... I ordered a couple of Feihu style frames, a regular sized one and a tiny one that looked irresistibly cute and ergo. Now I just have to be patient while I wait on the Aliexpress snail mail (and pray for seller integrity!)...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Urbanshooter, I think you are correct. I only target shoot these days and use lighter bands. I therefore use smaller ammo... I am also practicing more... but it is easier to aim.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I recognise the advantages of light draw weight, but I like mixing up my 10m shooting with some 25m thrown in the mix, so the lightest I can go is somewhat limited. If I wanted only to compete though.... I would stay with a veeeeery light set up. 
For us that want to have fun there aren't many limitations. The only issue I have is a mental one, I feel the need to hit a 3cm target 8/10, while.the smallest target in world championship was 4cm.... So I guess my ambition is, maybe, set too high. I have fun though, so who cares


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Large ammo equals line cutting though. Right? Just like indoor archery


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Large ammo equals line cutting though. Right? Just like indoor archery


What that "line cutting" be exactly? And what it's relationship to large ammo?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

skropi said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Large ammo equals line cutting though. Right? Just like indoor archery
> ...


That was the point I was making earlier. I shot competitive target archery (and competitive handgunning) for a lot of years and there is an advantage to shooting a fat arrow rather than a skinny soda straw. The difference between 1st and 2nd place might be a point of two. A skinny arrow that is in the 9 ring but very close to the 10 ring line is still only 9 points. A fat arrow that is in the same place in the 9 ring might be cutting the 10 ring line and scores as 10 points. The same situation can happen with slingshot targets. A 1/4" ball that whizzes close to the knockdown target is a miss but a larger ball might be enough to have caught the edge of the disc and knock it down. With the paper slingshot targets the same advantage would be as for archery.

The best situation might be a band weight that is very manageable for the shooter but also allows a fat ball to be shot with good accuracy. Someone like Bill Hays can draw a heavier band and still cut cards. If he could drive tacks at 10 metres with a 5/8" glass ball then he would have an advantage. Just saying.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

On a bullseye target if the Shot touches the higher scoring line you get the higher score. In theory the bigger ammo would help you. Although I've never seen that help in practical application. 
Whoever handles stress the best is the one who almost always wins the competitions. The top shooters of any shooting event are all equal in ability. It's the one who handles pressure the best is the top finisher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is an example of a dedicated target arrow. The arrow was built with width for that very slight cutting advantage. The top competitors are great shots and sometimes these tiny benefits could separate the 1st and 2nd place. That's only my opinion through and it seems to be wrong.

https://www.goldtip.com/Target/X-Cutter-Series/X-Cutter.aspx

https://www.goldtip.com/Target/X-Cutter-Series/X-Cutter-Pro.aspx


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Here is an example of a dedicated target arrow. The arrow was built with width for that very slight cutting advantage. The top competitors are great shots and sometimes these tiny benefits could separate the 1st and 2nd place. That's only my opinion through and it seems to be wrong.
> 
> https://www.goldtip.com/Target/X-Cutter-Series/X-Cutter.aspx
> 
> https://www.goldtip.com/Target/X-Cutter-Series/X-Cutter-Pro.aspx


Opinions don't need to be subject to approval of others. Hang onto your opinion until you prove it to be wrong.


----------

